
Time management - fosco
What do you use or what has helped you in organizing and using your time effectively?  whether it is software&#x2F;a pen and paper or a lifestyle change I am curious what others use to successfully manage their time.
======
neofrommatrix
I use: Omnifocus for my own flavor of GTD Initially used RescueTime and toggl
to profile activities and find out time sinks. Use the productive app to keep
track of habits

